# Anyone Here Have A Billiken Bride Of Frankenstein Kit?



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

I was wondering , the difference between it and the horizon bride kit.
is it more detailed, better, more accurate, taller? post pictures if you can, please.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Here are two photos I found through the Clubhouse's Model Museum.

Billiken Bride by John Comito; sorry for the size:










Horizon Bride by Jim Capone:










To me, the Billiken Bride is superior. Her features are sharper and her robe looks more natural. However, there's no doubt that they look similar. Price is a consideration; aside from a recent fluke eBay auction that closed near $100, I'd say you could usually find a Horizon Bride for $25 or less. The Billiken, on the other hand, would probably run at least $150.


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

thanks for the picture.
I have a horizon bride, but have never seen a billiken in person or in a close up picture until now.,
the billiken does look better than the horizon one, after seeing this picture.


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

I'd only seen pictures of the two before I was finally able to get a Billiken Bride for a decent amount. Haven't assembled or painted her yet but just looking at the vinyl and the pictures of all the Horizon buildups, I agree that the Billiken sculpt is the best.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Actually the face of the Horizon one (based on those photos) looks better to me


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

crazypredator2 said:


> thanks for the picture.
> I have a horizon bride, but have never seen a billiken in person or in a close up picture until now.,
> the billiken does look better than the horizon one, after seeing this picture.


You have to admit that both look like they were sculpted by the same artist.


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

i wonder if billiken's bride is taller, the horizon seems a little short.


----------

